# Hs1332



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Can someone please tell me the last year the hs series was made? Also what is the value of a machine made in that last year? I am considering purchasing one off of craigslist. This will be a backup machine in case of breakdown, and also it will be put into service when we get over a foot of snow. Thanks


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm guessing, but I'd say 2015. This is because the HSS series was launched in summer 2015.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

ALPHARETTA, Ga., Aug. 17, 2015 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Honda Power Equipment today introduced its all-new HSS Series of premium snow blowers for North American and European markets.

I don't know about the value of the older HS series. I did not see a lot of these for sale. Here is a listing for a 2012 demo new for sale: https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ow-blowers/manufacturer/honda/model/hs1332tas for $2,495, 2012 demo


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

used value depends on condition. I see some 2015's that are going for 500-800 less than new with low hours. not good trying to buy this time of year, though.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> used value depends on condition. I see some 2015's that are going for 500-800 less than new with low hours. not good trying to buy this time of year, though.


Yeah I know it’s the wrong time but I either buy a used one in nice shape or buy another new one. My business is growing last winter I had 36 accounts I will be pushing 50 this winter. We need a third machines for the 12 plus inch storms.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

northeast said:


> Yeah I know it’s the wrong time but I either buy a used one in nice shape or buy another new one. My business is growing last winter I had 36 accounts I will be pushing 50 this winter. We need a third machines for the 12 plus inch storms.


maybe new is the way to go. tax write offs plus 3 year warranty and less worries. not sure what the write off is on a snowblower? over 3-4-5 years?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I am not sure what the write off will be this is the first year as an official business. We just created an s corporation this fall and I sold the snowblowers to the corporation. I guess I will find out come tax season.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Just on a general note - from what I've read, the late model HS series hold their value to the extent that when you compare the price of them to a new HSS model, there isn't a great deal of difference, especially when you factor in the benefits of the newer features of the HSS series.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

HS1332s dont really come up in the off season, trust me I have been looking for one for a family friend. 

We missed out on one that came up a few weeks ago for $1450, sold in an hour. 



A good price for one off or on season would be $1500~$2000. 


There is an almost new one in CT but the owner wants $2500, I want what ever he is smoking.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

The one in ct is what I was looking at. He is stating it’s a 2017 and is asking 2700. I want to offer him 2000 for it it seems to be in really nice shape. I text him and he told me it was a 17 thought that was wrong and you guys confirmed it.


https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowblower/6722527404.html


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, thats not 2017, I love when people just lie expecting the buyer to fall for it, I wonder what his response would be if you were to tell him that they stopped making them in 2014/15. 
Here is a machine I just finished for a customer, he bought it for $850 through Naults back in May. It was a trade-in. He has spent another $700 to make it look the way it does now along with full service. The only fault that this machine has is the augers being work 30%.
List of things done
- Complete disassembly. 
- Repainted chute, augers, impeller, bucket. 
- Rebuilt reduction gear box with new bearings and grease. 
- All new driveshaft bearings and impeller bearing. 
- 27W Cree LED.
- 50W/3A upgraded coil. 
-Ariens hand warmers.
- Gripo bucket extension.
- Drainzit attachment.
-Rebuilt carb with #110 jet.
- New spark plug.
- Hour meter

All in all he is about $1600 into this machine, I have told him that as it sits he can easily sell it for $2000~2200 if he wants, which he dont as he intends to keep it. 

I'd say give it another month or so, I saw an HS1332TAS go for $1450 a few weeks ago, seller was from Manchester, NH.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

JnC said:


> Yeah, thats not 2017, I love when people just lie expecting the buyer to fall for it, I wonder what his response would be if you were to tell him that they stopped making them in 2014/15.
> Here is a machine I just finished for a customer, he bought it for $850 through Naults back in May. It was a trade-in. He has spent another $700 to make it look the way it does now along with full service. The only fault that this machine has is the augers being work 30%.
> List of things done
> - Complete disassembly.
> ...



I agree I think because it’s shinny he thinks he can get almost retail for it. I can get a brand new hss1332atd for 3200.00. But if I can get this for 2k it might be worth it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Yeah, thats not 2017, I love when people just lie expecting the buyer to fall for it, I wonder what his response would be if you were to tell him that they stopped making them in 2014/15.
> Here is a machine I just finished for a customer, he bought it for $850 through Naults back in May. It was a trade-in. He has spent another $700 to make it look the way it does now along with full service. The only fault that this machine has is the augers being work 30%.
> List of things done
> - Complete disassembly.
> ...


he got a great deal for 850 and you gave him a great deal on the work you performed.

beautiful machine. why did the coil need to be upgraded? is there a test to determine health/output of?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

northeast said:


> The one in ct is what I was looking at. He is stating it’s a 2017 and is asking 2700. I want to offer him 2000 for it it seems to be in really nice shape. I text him and he told me it was a 17 thought that was wrong and you guys confirmed it.
> 
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowblower/6722527404.html


For me, if I could stretch the $ to do it, I'd go for a new one. If he's lied about the year, what else isn't he telling you? 

When you consider all the imrovements that were made in the 2015 HSS, I think it's really worthg getting a new one. 

This link gives a good summary of all the HSS improvements over the HS series:

https://globenewswire.com/news-release/2015/08/17/761194/10146214/en/Honda-Introduces-HSS-Series-Snow-Blowers.html


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes I agree they made a lot of improvements. I guess it makes sense to buy another hss. 10k in snowblowers in 14 months it is not all bad I could still be fighting with ariens wheeled units.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

northeast said:


> Yes I agree they made a lot of improvements. I guess it makes sense to buy another hss. 10k in snowblowers in 14 months it is not all bad I could still be fighting with ariens wheeled units.





For as much as you use your machines I'd advise on the HSS as well, you are making the machines work for you and make a living. The Electronic chute alone is worth the extra money, not to mention the warranty. 



How many hours have you logged on the other two HSS that you have, dont mind me asking? 



Orangputeh: The stock coil is only good for 15W/1A, I needed to install the hand warmers and the higher wattage LED hence is why we upgraded the coil.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I logged 40 hours on the first machine I bought and 30 on the second one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

northeast said:


> I logged 40 hours on the first machine I bought and 30 on the second one.


took a tax course from H and R Block years ago and for an example for a work vehicle I think you can write off 25% of the value every year for 4 years. It may be different for snowblowers but I think it's worth it. I also am sure you can do it for used snowblowers .

You can also write off anything that is connected with your business as you know. fuel ,oil, maintenance, tools , truck costs to transport , mileage , wages , loan interest if applicable , licenses , insurance , telephone ,heat . if you use a garage and spare room for office , a percentage of sq footage on your mortgage and or interest , and on and on.

a good tax person is worth his or her weight in gold . my info is out dated as this was years ago. You have to keep immaculate records if you want to take advantage of tax laws for small businesses.

I was speaking to a good friend of mine the other day who has 200 accounts ( big Horner machines ) for his snow removal business. Two years ago he hired a numbers guy to help him streamline his operation.He told me he is making 30% more money and doing 20% less work now and is much happier. The guy told him if he does not have a 20% turnover in clients then he is pricing his service too LOW. That was amazing to me as it sounds counter intuitive to LOSE business to people who think your pricing is too high.

But after 2 seasons , my friend is sold on the idea. Work smarter , not harder.I wish I was 25 years younger. I would give it a go. I only do a couple drives to stay busy and make beer and pizza money.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> took a tax course from H and R Block years ago and for an example for a work vehicle I think you can write off 25% of the value every year for 4 years. It may be different for snowblowers but I think it's worth it. I also am sure you can do it for used snowblowers .
> 
> You can also write off anything that is connected with your business as you know. fuel ,oil, maintenance, tools , truck costs to transport , mileage , wages , loan interest if applicable , licenses , insurance , telephone ,heat . if you use a garage and spare room for office , a percentage of sq footage on your mortgage and or interest , and on and on.
> 
> ...


This is a side gig for me. The snow blowing pays for the fuel in my boat, the more I make the more I get to fish. It’s a deal I made with my wife she was ok with me buying the boat as long as it did not effect our long term plans. So I blow snow in winter and fish during the summer.


----------

